# Appropriate time to wear my mason ring?



## TexasCop (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm about to go through my Fellowcraft initiation next week.  If I stay on the ball, I'll be raised a few weeks after that.  My question is when is it appropriate to wear my ring?  After I'm raised or after I complete my MM proficiency?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TexasCop (Mar 5, 2010)

And for what it's worth, that EA degree sure was a booger!


----------



## MGM357 (Mar 5, 2010)

When you recieve your MM charge at the end of the degree, you will then know.


----------



## Raven (Mar 5, 2010)

He will know, won't he Brother?



MGM357 said:


> When you recieve your MM charge at the end of the degree, you will then know.


----------



## MGM357 (Mar 5, 2010)

Await the time with patience...


----------



## Raven (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations,  As Bro. Johnnie says: "You'll know".


----------



## MGM357 (Mar 5, 2010)

TexasCop said:


> I'm about to go through my Fellowcraft initiation next week.  If I stay on the ball, I'll be raised a few weeks after that.  My question is when is it appropriate to wear my ring?  After I'm raised or after I complete my MM proficiency?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I enjoy your enthusiasm. Just remember you only get to go through the Degrees one time. Sadly the FC Degree doesn't get the attention as the others. Enjoy being a FC there's a lot to learn in this Degree.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 6, 2010)

TexasCop said:


> After I'm raised or after I complete my MM proficiency?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
I wore my bling the night I was raised.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Mar 6, 2010)

Duck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 7, 2010)

Congratulations on receiving your FC Degree, I know the aim is to get to the MM Degree, you can spend the rest of your life studying the FC Degree and what is mint in it. It is a short degree but as they say “you can get a big bang out of a small package”. In more ways then one!!


----------



## Papatom (Mar 7, 2010)

blake said:


> I wore my bling the night I was raised.


I never got my BLIING???:001_huh:


----------

